# Whats the most inteligent amount of time to spend doing cardio?



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

I would like to know what the most optimal time for doing cardio is, that burns the most fat (theoretically) and the least amount of muscle?

Is 30 mins on the stepper a good amount?

4 times a week, after weights?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mate just do the cardio, your really over-thinking everything...doing cardio in the morning/PWO or before bed all drop fat if you maintain a fat burning HR whilst doing cardio which is 65-75% of your maximum HR anymore than this and you will use more glycogen than fat for energy (you will still drop fat).....

if you are really serious about dropping fat then do cardio every day...


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Ok, message recieved


----------



## GazFin (Aug 7, 2009)

Opeth, what products are you using to help with your fat burning?

Can anyone else suggest a quality fat burning product? I would ideally like one that is not too full on and not making you feel too jittery.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Im not using any products to be honest with you.

May be they help, but id rather just do vanilla cardio and eat well, than spend money.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Extreme LeanR is the only one i use as i don't get on with ephedrine


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Opeth, even if there were an optimal time for fat burning, what would the difference be? 10% or so perhaps (that is the difference ephedrine has on regular users)?

That would mean even at optimal time an hour on the exercise bike at low intensity would burn 440 calories rather than 400. I truly believe its a case of just getting it done whenever it fits into your life best and making sure you do it regularly. If you can do this the results will come in time.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Ok I get it.

However, I guess my questioned stemmed from the notion, that too much cardio is actually catabolic?

I guess my question should have been, what do you reckon is a good amount of cardio, that doesnt have adverse affects on muscle gains.

Alternativly, my plan is to do as much as 5-7 days a week, stepper, for 45 mins.

Is this too much? Or am I just over complicating things again?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you do like to complecate things m8 lol just stick to 45 min fasted cardio in a morning and 30 min post workout .

you will be fine


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

PScarb said:


> if you maintain a fat burning HR whilst doing cardio which is 65-75% of your maximum HR anymore than this and you will use more glycogen than fat for energy (you will still drop fat).....


As PSCARB says this is important for fat burning and to help avoid a catabolic state.

I've just started rowing and like it!


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

its easier to clean up your diet that spend hours on a machine, just find a balance


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

off season i keep cardio in at 30 min Mon.wed.fri.. as soon as i wake...

30 mins on the treadmill... with a slight incline... this is working well for me and keeping fairly lean...

steve


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

pacha said:


> its easier to clean up your diet that spend hours on a machine, just find a balance


i eat clean 6 days a week.. but if i fancy something in the week or if im out and about and cant eat my template diet i will eat what i can without kicking myself about it.?

i tend to stay away from choclate.sweets until a sunday,

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pacha said:


> its easier to clean up your diet that spend hours on a machine, just find a balance


yes but even cleaning up your diet may not give the results you need, the fact is cardio can be used for both fat stripping and building muscle, my physique has definatly improved since performing cardio in the off season....


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

It is worth increasing cardio gradually, as your body does learn to adapt! On a cut, why not incrementally increase it 2.5 mins each week (not going past an hour in the final stages)! Also change which type of cardio your doing! Keep the body guessing!


----------

